# FR: I forgot you were going to move



## Bluemt

Bonjour à tous!

I am trying to express the English 'Future in the Past' in French. The sentence is:

'You are in St Paul now? I forgot you *were going to* *move* there.'

In French, which tense do you use to express a future plan that has already taken place. Is it the future, future anterior, conditional?

'Tu es à St Paul maintenant? J'ai oublié que tu *déménageras/ aura déménagé/ déménagerais* là-bas.'

Which is correct?

Merci d'avance


----------



## delf4

Bonjour,

The correct sentence is "Tu es à St Paul maintenant? J'ai oublié que tu *avais déménagé* là-bas!"

I'm sorry, I don't know why (grammatically).


----------



## Bluemt

So there is no way of expressing past intention in French? You see, I didn't forget that she moved, because I never knew for sure that she had moved. I just know she had the intention of moving. So in French you can only say, 'I forgot that you moved' rather than 'I forgot that you were going to/ intended to move?'

Merci


----------



## dangph

How about this:

J'ai oublié que tu allais déménager là-bas.​


----------



## Bluemt

So the literal translation of the English works too in French?


----------



## dangph

Yes. I think so. I would wait for confirmation, but in the meantime here is my reasoning.

Let's start in the present tense:

You are going to do it.​
We know how to translate that already:

_Tu vas le faire._​
Now let's go into the past:

You were going to do it.​
We know that 'were -ing' is translated by using the _imparfait_, and since in this case it is 'were going', we must need the _imparfait_ of _aller_, which is _allais_.

_Tu allais le faire._​


----------



## itka

"Tu es à St Paul maintenant? J'ai oublié que tu *devais déménager." * là-bas.'


----------



## Nicomon

J'allais justement suggérer « _devais déménager_ »... avant d'arriver au post d'itka (bonjour ). Il y aurait aussi : « _avais l'intention de... » _mais cela traduirait "_intended to_". 

Pour rendre l'idée de "_there_", en fin de phrase ("_move there_"), on peut éventuellement ajouter « _dans cette ville / à cet endroit_ ». 
Ou encore... _*là* _(tout court). 

Je ne dirais pas non plus « là-bas ».


----------



## itka

> Pour rendre l'idée de "_there_", en fin de phrase ("_move there_"), on peut éventuellement ajouter « _dans cette ville / à cet endroit_ ».
> Ou encore... _*là* _(tout court).


Je ne crois pas, Nico (salut !).
Le verbe *déménager* se construit sans complément de lieu.
Si on veut dire où on va habiter, il faut employer un autre verbe :
_"Tu es à St Paul maintenant? J'ai oublié que tu *devais* *t'installer* là-bas."_


----------



## Nicomon

Oops... j'ai sans doute perdu une occasion de me taire.  

À moins que ce soit un régionalisme?  J'entends régulièrement cette construction chez moi : 

_- Il a déménagé à Québec / en banlieue / au centre-ville / à la campagne / dans une autre province.  _


----------



## dangph

If you do a search here for 'was going to' and 'were going to', you will find 20 or 30 relevant threads. The most common translations given by the native French speakers use the _futur proche_ in the _imparfait_ (_allais déménager_).


----------



## Charlie Parker

_J'ai oublié. Tu avais dans l'idée de t'installer là-bas.
...Tu pensais t'installer...
...Tu envisageais de t'installer..._
Plus j'y pense, plus je me rends compte que la phrase en anglais est ambigüe. Elle pourrait avoir plusieurs sens. La personne avait l'intention de déménager. Puis elle a changé d'idée. Est-ce que mes phrases sont justes ?


----------



## Nicomon

dangph said:


> If you do a search here for 'was going to' and  'were going to', you will find 20 or 30 relevant threads. The most  common translations given by the native French speakers use the _futur proche_ in the _imparfait_ (_allais déménager_).


True... and it works in many contexts.  

e.g. : _I forgot what I was going to say = j'ai oublié ce que j'allais dire._

But not here, in my opinion.  Not in the sense of "intended/were supposed to move", as Bluemt wrote. I prefer « _devais déménager_ ».

Here's another (googled) example : 





> Unfortunately, we have still not received the letter which he *was going to* send.
> Malheureusement, nous n'avons pas encore reçu la lettre qu'*il* *devait* envoyer.


 I wouldn't say « _qu'il allait envoyer_ » in this context either. 

 itka and I are both native French speakers, too. 
*
Edit :* Je n'avais pas vu ton post, Charlie.   Je ne ferais pas deux phrases.  

_Tu es à St Paul maintenant? J'ai oublié que tu a__vais l'intention de / envisageais de_ / _pensais à_, etc.   Il y a plusieurs possibilités, mais dans ce contexte précis, je continue de préférer :  _devais. _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. La phrase d'itka est probablement la plus naturelle. Devoir exprime une prévision ici ? En anglais je dirais aussi : "I forgot. You were to move there." Or, a little more natural: "You were supposed to move there."


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

Dans le contexte, le sens est celui-ci : 





> une intention délibérée du suj.; celui-ci affecte  son projet d'un caractère accusé de certitude. Synon. _penser, avoir l'intention de; c'est dans son  intention (que) de._


  Donc... intended to/ were supposed to.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. La nuance est mince entre "were going to" et "were supposed to" enfin pour moi dans ce contexte. "You were going to move there as I recall." "You were supposed to move there."


----------



## dangph

Nicomon said:


> True... and it works in many contexts.
> 
> e.g. : _I forgot what I was going to say = j'ai oublié ce que j'allais dire._
> 
> But not here, in my opinion.  Not in the sense of "intended/were supposed to move", as Bluemt wrote. I prefer « _devais déménager_ ».


I could be wrong, but I think you are all trying to express a nuance that doesn't exist in the original sentence.

My understanding is that Bluemt said, "to express a future plan", simply in order to explain a grammatical point about tenses, not in order to say that the sentence should stress the idea of intentionality.

Here is the sentence again:You are in St Paul now? I forgot you were going to move there.​And the title of this thread is 'were going to'. Bluemt didn't write:You are in St Paul now? I forgot you were intending to move there.​I don't think that was what was meant, but like I said, I could be wrong.



> itka and I are both native French speakers, too.


Sorry, I didn't mean to suggest otherwise . I simply meant that most cases of 'was going to' appear to be translated by native speakers by using _aller_ in the _imparfait_. You could be right that that's not the right translation in this case. I'm not convinced though.


----------



## itka

I'm not native English speaker ! So you can be right, dangph. 
I don't know exactly what is meant by the original sentence. I just tried to write what we would have said in French in such circumstances.

But... I cannot really feel a real difference between :
_J'ai oublié que tu allais t'installer là-bas _and_ J'ai oublié que tu devais t'installer là-bas..._


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> But... I cannot really feel a real difference between :
> _J'ai oublié que tu allais t'installer là-bas _and_ J'ai oublié que tu devais t'installer là-bas..._


 You're right. 

Same as what Charlie wrote above : _La nuance est mince entre "were going to" et "were supposed to" enfin pour moi dans ce contexte._ I just happen to prefer the sound of _devais,_ which in my opininon expresses the intention better, and would come to me more spontaneously in such context. 


> Bluemt didn't write:You are in St Paul now? I forgot you were intending to move there.


 Not in the title or the sentence, he didn't. But he wrote : So there is no way of expressing past intention in French? [...] I just know she had the intention of moving.

Going back to the bilingual example that I quoted in #13, I definitely would not write « allait envoyer ». But in the end, the choice isn't mine to make. Both are right, and « _allais + infinitive_ » works in most contexts to translate "_were going to_".

*Edit :* Je viens de voir le post de TitTornade, ci-dessous. Bonne idée que de mettre le début de phrase au plus que parfait. J'y avais pensé, mais je n'ai pas osé le suggérer, parce qu'il me semblait qu'en anglais ce serait : _I had forgotten. _


----------



## TitTornade

itka said:


> I'm not native English speaker ! So you can be right, dangph.
> I don't know exactly what is meant by the original sentence. I just tried to write what we would have said in French in such circumstances.
> 
> But... I cannot really feel a real difference between :
> _J'ai oublié que tu allais t'installer là-bas _and_ J'ai oublié que tu devais t'installer là-bas..._


Bonjour,

Si je peux mettre mon grain de sel dans l'affaire :
1) Je mettrais le premier verbe au plus-que-parfait 
_J'avais oublié que tu ... ..._
Le conjuger au passé simple sonne plus ou moins étrangement à mes oreilles puisque la personne qui parle se souvient maintenant...

2) if the following sentences are said with no context, I can feel a difference between a) _J'avais oublié que tu allais t'installer là-bas _and b) _J'avais oublié que tu devais t'installer là-bas._
a) -> maintenant tu es installée à cet endroit et je avais oublié que tu m'en avait parlé.
b) -> j'avais oublié que tu m'avais parlé de cette éventualité et je ne sais pas si tu l'as fait...


----------



## dangph

TitTornade said:


> a) -> maintenant tu es installée à cet endroit et je avais oublié que tu m'en avait parlé.


Oui, c'est le cas ici. Cette personne se trouve actuellement à St Paul.

En tout cas, je crois que les expressions les plus simples, les plus polyvalents, sont les meilleurs pour nous les apprenants. (On dirait que Bluemt est un apprenants puisque'il/elle avait du mal avec la grammaire.) Les nuances ne sont pas toujours utiles parce que nous y sommes souvent insensibles, malheureusement. Il faut apprendre l’essentiel tout d'abord, et 'aller' au imparfait et plus simple, à mon avis, pour traduire _was going to_. 

Mais, 'devais', c'est quelque chose de nouveau pour moi. Merci, itka et  Nicomon. Je crois que'on le traduit souvent par _were supposed to_. Ça sera utile.


----------

